# NOC sample/template



## sammylou

hey all,

have done searches and googling but didn't really find a solid answer. as we all know, i need an NOC from my sponsor to transfer my Canadian license to a UAE license. well my sponsor happens to be my husband. so is the letter something as simple as me banging out a few words on my computer saying he doesn't object to his wife getting her license and then he signs it? can it be in english or does it need to be in arabic? is there a standard wording or template somewhere that i am failing to find?

i am sure plenty of you here have been in the same situation, would appreciate knowing how you did it. thanks in advance!


----------



## Gavtek

Dear Sir/Madam,

Please accept this letter as confirmation that I, __________________, holder of Canadian passport No. ________________ have no objection to __________________, holder of Canadian passport No. ______ who is under my sponsorship, obtaining a UAE driving license.

Yours,


That should suffice, I knock out my own NOC letters using that format and get my boss to sign them.


----------



## Chocoholic

Oh and it needs to be in Arabic!


----------



## sammylou

Chocoholic said:


> Oh and it needs to be in Arabic!


can I get that done at a typing centre then?


----------



## Chocoholic

You should be able to.


----------



## Gavtek

You should get everything done there, I'm 99% certain I never had anything in Arabic when I went there.


----------



## sammylou

Gavtek said:


> You should get everything done there, I'm 99% certain I never had anything in Arabic when I went there.


by "there" do you mean the traffic department? so you had an english letter and it was okay?


----------



## Gavtek

As far as I remember yes, but that was 3 and a half years ago so things might have changed or I might be losing my marbles. They had a typing office there, you'd give them all your stuff in English, do the eye test, and they'd give you back everything you needed.

However, it might be different if you're from Canadia.

According to Dubai FAQ's (not sure if the modmins will let me link it here but: Exchange drivers licence Dubai UAE )



> Canadians need to get a letter from the Canadian Consulate in Dubai to state the license is genuine.


There's also something about translating your license into Arabic too.


----------



## sammylou

Gavtek said:


> As far as I remember yes, but that was 3 and a half years ago so things might have changed or I might be losing my marbles. They had a typing office there, you'd give them all your stuff in English, do the eye test, and they'd give you back everything you needed.
> 
> However, it might be different if you're from Canadia.
> 
> According to Dubai FAQ's (not sure if the modmins will let me link it here but: Exchange drivers licence Dubai UAE )
> 
> 
> 
> There's also something about translating your license into Arabic too.


yes thanks, i have that info. they like to make us canucks jump through extra hoops. something about us being in the naughty corner right now.

and the eye test now has to be done at a clinic or doc's office. NP. i'll be driving home from happy gilmour before ya know it


----------



## mdwaleed84

*IS NOC from LLC accepted at FREEZONE without cancelling visa*

i want to know if NOC issued from LLC company is accepted at freezone as i will be joining a freezone company for temporary basis.


----------

